# What do you wear?



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I wear jeans.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wear the same thing I go to classes in. Usually gym pants and some kind of comfortable shirt.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

When I was competing in obedience, I wore slacks approximately the same color as my dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I normally wear slacks, unless I'm crabby, then I wear jeans. I do see people getting more and more casual in the ring.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I wear khaki pants a nice top and tan shoes. I do wear jeans if we're showing on dirt (or else all the evidence of Mud E Paws shows up on my pants). And I did announce that tomorrow I am wearing jeans beacause I am exhausted and crabby and tomorrow after two more trials (for a total of five trials and two matches) I still have to stay and help load everything up. 

I find most "serious" competitors tend to dress in slacks or for some a nice pair of jeans and a top. While I find rally exhibitors and your casual novice exhibitor is more likely to dress more casually.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Here it is about the same as Loisiana indicated. Most of the serious or seasoned competitors dress with nice slacks with coordinated tops and vests to complement their dogs. Some of the less experienced competitors dress in a way that "casual" doesn't begin to describe. I've seen shorts and flip flops in the ring.
I wear a khakie pant or dress jeans in beige or green with a top that matches or complements my dog. She has butterfly in her registered name so I usually wear a vest or top that has some sort of butterfly theme or colors that match her collar and coat. 
It sort of completes the package of a well trained team to have clothing that adds to the "picture".


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I find most "serious" competitors tend to dress in slacks or for some a nice pair of jeans and a top. While I find rally exhibitors and your casual novice exhibitor is more likely to dress more casually.


and



> Most of the serious or seasoned competitors dress with nice slacks with coordinated tops and vests to complement their dogs. Some of the less experienced competitors dress in a way that "casual" doesn't begin to describe.


Oh no. Now I'm going to be self-conscious when we do the next show. What am I going to wear?! All of my dress pants are capris (and gray or black) and my jeans look like they've been to the barn even when they are clean. And I really wanted to wear my new black jogging pants and sandals.  :

When I was first showing (with Danny), I wore khakis (to match his coat, though they didn't really). I could probably do that again.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Most of the competitors at the upcoming invitational wear clothing that totally complements the team. That is all part of the "show".


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, in my limited obedience experience where I put a CD on a sheltie I always wore jeans and never really had opportunity to watch or notice the more competitive exhibitors--largely because I was doing agility at the same show.

However, I have been enjoying my down time and watching dogs compete and I must say as much as I like my jeans and don't want to give them up--I am impressed by those that dress up a little. Reminds me of when I was in HS Jazz Band. It used to be that the Jazz Band wore matching t-shirts and jeans to their concerts because it was jazz and less formal than wind orchestra. Well, we got a new instructor who had us dress up in full tuxes (yes, we girls too which tuxes don't exactly fit great, but ya know) because he said you sound better if you look better. I think there is something to that. I think if you dress nicely, you somehow look better even if the performance is identical if you were wearing jeans. Hmmm...


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have my "show" pants, which are khaki to "match" Casey. I avoid wearing anything "flappy" like a loose open sweather, which might hit Casey in the face when heeling (we don't need any more distractions!) I wear running shoes or loafers. I don't dress up, but do save the jeans for practice.


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

I where nice khaki pants to match my dog, nice matching shirt....sometimes with a vest, and tan sneakers
I would never where jeans to show

I have seen people where sweatpants, jeans with holes, bulky sweatshirts,stained shirts,flip flops ect. and i think its disrespectful.

I also once watched a women dressed in a nice pant suit with very high heels.....it was very distracting watching her....I thought she was going to fall, especially on the fast.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't seem to find a pair of khaki pants that actually fit me so I can it with the khaki. Plus I think obedience judges are generally smart enough to tell dog apart from pants, so don't worry about matching them.
Personally I DO wear jeans in the obedience ring but they aren't old and grubby and I match them with a nice jacket or button-down shirt of some sort, and dress flats rather than tennis shoes or sandals.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm one of those that wears jeans. I'm in a suit all week and really not into that idea of dressing up on the weekend. If someone enjoys pulling together outfits to show in, that's great- but I do that every day for court, and just can't stomach the idea of doing it for a dog show (which is supposed to be fun for us!). 

Also, I wonder if some of the insistence/belief in dressing up/coordinating with your dog, is partly responsible for the push of younger people away from obedience and towards agility. IMO the under 35 crowd would rather go do agility- where they can do it in their holely jeans or flips flops or whatever - than deal with people telling them that their clothes are disrespectful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Plus I think obedience judges are generally smart enough to tell dog apart from pants, so don't worry about matching them.


And if you have a really beautiful nice-moving dog, I think you would want to wear something that makes them and their movement stand out while you are in the show ring. 

- I'm under 35, and this thread was the first time I've actually heard of people noticing what other people wear in the show ring. I assume because you are in the show ring you don't want to go in wearing really slobby clothes, but this is the first time I've heard of people 'dressing up' (coordinated or suits) for the obedience show ring. I don't think the focus on clothes would deter anyone from the sport - especially if you go to a conformation match and see the younger ladies who are running around the ring in heels and tight dress suits.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Most of the competitors at the upcoming invitational wear clothing that totally complements the team. That is all part of the "show".


Have you competed at the NOI? How fancy do they get?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I spend quite a bit of time getting my dogs ready for "going out" to an obedience match. I would never think of not brushing them and making sure that they were clean and nicely presented, even if this doesn't "count" for points. If I were a judge, I would not want to do a stand for exam on a dog that was dirty!! I guess that I feel that if I do that for my dogs, I wouldn't want to embarass them by showing up looking grubby.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Have you competed at the NOI? How fancy do they get?


I went on youtube... they definitely do dress up a bit more than I've ever seen<: 

I love this lady's vest<:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> I went on youtube... they definitely do dress up a bit more than I've ever seen<:
> 
> I love this lady's vest<:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIM4K5eN9AQ&feature=related


I like that vest too.. I wonder where you would find something like that?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> I spend quite a bit of time getting my dogs ready for "going out" to an obedience match. I would never think of not brushing them and making sure that they were clean and nicely presented, even if this doesn't "count" for points. If I were a judge, I would not want to do a stand for exam on a dog that was dirty!! I guess that I feel that if I do that for my dogs, I wouldn't want to embarass them by showing up looking grubby.


Yes--but grubby and casual are different to me. I don't consider jeans grubby--unless they are holey, etc.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

For agility I wear jeans. Most exhibitors wear the sport pants, stretch the "new" sweats. I wear nice fitting jeans, so I can move. Depending on the time of year of course, I wears shorts in the summer. 

I am venturing into the rally ring this weekend, again I am wearing jeans. I plan to wear my UM sweater on Saturday (I have to show my team spirit) on Sunday I plan to wear my golden retriever pull over. Depending on the weather (temps) I will either wear a turtle neck or button down underneath. 

I think as long as you are not a slob it won't reflect on your performance. That is just my opinion, your outfit should not distract from the dog, so the judge notices the dog, not you.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think when people dress nicely for the ring, they are doing it for the overall presentation. Obedience is a show of teamwork. Dressing in an outfit that is complementary to the dog adds to the look of the teamwork. Many people work hard to achieve a certain look in their training that has nothing to do with scores...faster recalls, flip finishes, etc, not because it is required, but because they like the way it looks. Dressing up a little just adds more to the "look" of the team.

I love watching a team of a black and white border collie with the handler dressed in a nice black and white outfit. It looks so sharp.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think one of the reasons the "real serious competitors" dress up a bit more for the ring (i.e., no jeans) is because most of them have been around for quite a while, and back then it was totally unacceptable to wear jeans in the ring. Even 12 years ago when I showed Tiny and Toby (in Novice, never went any further) it was unheard of to wear jeans in the ring.
But I agree, it looks very nice when a team is dressed nicely.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Some things NOT to wear: Low cut tops, dangling belts, longer tops/jackets that can hit/distract the dogs, heels, slippery (no tread) shoes, jewellery that is distracting to you when you bend over (eg. large necklace that clinks or hits you), bras with no support doh

Be comfortable but show some class - jeans that aren't all stretched out of shape or ripped & torn. Whatever you wear should be clean and presentable. 

You want people to remember you and your performing dog NOT how you looked. 

(This weekend, I did testing for TT & CGN with my guys in an outdoor venue with cool temperatures. I wore a pair of Jones of New York, pressed blue jeans, a pullover sweater with a shorter style leather jacket and a comfortable pair of flat, leather, lace up shoes)


----------



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

I’m superstitious…. tan pants with golf shirt or sweater (Friday - green, Saturday - black, and Sunday - red).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

IndyDan said:


> I’m superstitious…. tan pants with golf shirt or sweater (Friday - green, Saturday - black, and Sunday - red).


Tiger Woods would be proud


----------



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

K9-Design:

We have a golf theme, here. Check out my dog's name ....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Have you competed at the NOI? How fancy do they get?


 I have not competed in the NOI...but I have attended all the shows in Long Beach as a spectator. Some are fairly fancy with shirts from the ornate to the simple, but classy. Black pants seem very common but some wear pants that match their dogs. Several handlers stand out in my mind that had the western style shirts with subtle emboidery or bling.
Comfortable but classy seems to be the trend...
Last year there were vendors at the show that sold bling collars for the dogs and matching bling belts for the handlers...way out of my price range but fun to see.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought I'd mention this for fun... 

At the show I was at yesterday, there was a lady showing a small dog (I think it was a boston terrier) in utility who was wearing a dress!!!! 

I've never seen that before. I always thought there was an unwritten rule that you have to wear pants. Then again, her dog was heeling to her ankles so it wasn't like the skirt part messed anything up.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen some handlers that come straight from the conformation ring to show in obedience that are still wearing their skirts.

Funniest outfit I ever saw was Julie Hill wearing her white pants with black spots to match her pointer!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I've seen some handlers that come straight from the conformation ring to show in obedience that are still wearing their skirts.


I've seen this too but don't think skirts are optimal, especially the full kind that might swish when heeling.

I heard about a CGC test where someone wore flip flops and fell. Flip flops are probably a dumb idea for dog training. Plus that noise is horrible and distracting to everyone - probably most of all the poor dogs! 

I agree with everything everyone said about making some effort in your appearance to complement the dog as a member of the team, and that the dog and performance should be noticed, not the handler's fashion statement.

I did field work with my dog for 5 years before venturing into obedience, so I was used to wearing old dirty stuff. I went to my first obedience show in jeans with holes in the knees, thinking, "heck, it's dog training".

My friend at the show was appalled and said it was disrespectful to the judge and I should dress better next time. 

Now I find some khakis or dressy jeans that can look nice with a nice sweater or jacket. Sensible shoes are a must. I prefer loafers or hiking shoes but would wear sneakers too - but only clean newer looking ones.

But I would take my own fashion advice with a grain of salt since I dress like a slob and wear mostly grampa type clothes on my own time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Forgot to mention one thing - at the show I was at yesterday (Saturday), you could tell which trainers owned goldens. Because they were all wearing khaki type pants. From novice through utility, the trainers are still trying to "match" their dogs. 

Except me. I wore capris. Dressy gray ones that I wear to the office but are still comfy enough to wear to a dog show. <- It wasn't jeans at least. 

The show previous I wore my new gym pants, and regretted it. Lot of dog hair stuck to the lycra fabric and showed up against the black. Yuck.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I've told this story before, but in one of the shows in which I ran right from conformation into obedience (utility) I was wearing a black skirt that's fitted at the hips, but flows as it goes down, and it comes down to just a little below my knees.
So when Tito came back with the scent article, he dropped his head down and ended up with my skirt completely over his head, sitting just as pretty as you please. 
The judge and I just looked at each other....she said, "um....take it?" and I lifted my skirt, took the article, and we continued on from there.
No, flowing skirts are NOT a good plan in obedience!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Ha ha ROTFLMAO!!! That was a great Tito story. 

When the judge said "take it", it must have been tempting to just tell Tito to drop it.


----------

